# Info par produktiem >  Multimetrs DT-830D

## Ercix

Sodien nopirku šo Multimetru DT-830D , izmeginajuma kārtā , kad pārados mājās nolēmu notestēt uz parasto AA bateriju , Voltus uzradija pareizi , nomeriju tumbai pretestibu R arii pareizi , bet kad uzgriezu uz Ampreriem (dcA) , tad automatiski neko nepievienojot man sak lēnām kāpt cipari , pieliku to bateriju saka strauji kāpt , bet tākā baterijai ir kadi 2.4A tad uzliku uz max 10A un meriju , bet pilniba nekas nemainijas . Vai jabut kad uzgriezot uz dcA cipari pasi sak lenam kāpt , neko nepiesl'dzot ???

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

īsslēguma strāvu mēri savai baterijai? Kādu informāciju par baterijas kvalitāti jau tas dod   ::  .

----------


## Ercix

Nu par bateriju, tas bija experiments , galvenais fakts ir - Vai iesledzot režīmā DCA ,cipariem jāsāg pašiem augt , kaut gan ja butu sabojāts vai vel kas tad jau man neko pareizu nerādītu . ne Voltus , ne Pretestību.

----------


## bbarda

Ko tad žēl naudas vienam Meterman PM51?vienīgi viņam ampi nav.

----------


## Ercix

Man vajag tiesi Amperi. Un jā , studenti nav tie turīgākie.

----------

